# Looking for pork belly suppliers...



## kingt36 (May 9, 2014)

Does anyone know of a good pork belly supplier in the Atlanta metro area. I've bought previously from Restaurant Depot, but am curious if anyone knows of any other options. That belly was ok, but I'm thinking there could be some better if I shopped around some. I did go to H-Mart and say the smaller packaged bellies they had and they were pretty expensive, like 4$ or more per lb, if I recall correctly. My butcher said he will sell belly to me, but it would be expensive also....any ideas or help?


----------



## aeroforce100 (May 9, 2014)

Try talking to the meat dept manager at one of your grocery stores, they might be willing to order you a case or maybe less than a case of bellies.


----------



## daveomak (May 9, 2014)

I found I had to find an independently owned store that provided their own sausage, jerky and smoked meats....  I order by the case, usually 4-5 bellies, that come with their regular delivery......  last week I got 5 bellies, 58#'s,for $158...  $2.73/#...   delivered to my house....  He makes deliveries to the town I live in once/week.....   This all started from a face to face at his store and sampling his different varieties of jerky and sausage....  discussing smoking meats and making sausages and bacon....    Amazing what can happen from one face to face BS session....  Since that meeting I have ordered a case of bottom rounds, 2 each 7 ribs roasts...  bags of oysters...  and he gave me 5#'s of commercial maple sugar cure mix...   FREE.....


----------



## grabber (May 10, 2014)

Check oriental markets/ stores for them.  Pork has gone thru the roof.  I read on another site that there's a disease that is killing piglets and they don't have a cure for it at this time.  If I can locate it, I'll post it.


----------



## grabber (May 10, 2014)

Here it is.
In some areas, pork prices are at an all-time high of $3.83 a pound! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Get ready for another spike in pork prices! Is anyone following the story of PED? It’s “_*Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea*_ and it’s a viral infection we can’t cure. It’s highly contagious and scientists are baffled. No one even knows where it came from. America's pig farmers are devastated. Since the summer of last year, seven million piglets have died in the USA because of the virus. Our total *hog* “herd” is about 63 million.
The PED virus was first diagnosed in Ohio last May, but now has spread across 30 states – with no cure in sight! The USDA has asked the pork industry to track its spread and positive steps have been taken to open more communication. Most farmers believe PEDv is transmitted by contact with pig manure. However, PEDv does not pose a risk to human health and it is not a food safety issue according to the USDA.

The virus is nearly identical to that previously found in the Anhui province in China according to the journal of the American Society of Microbiology. Researchers are exploring the widespread use of pig-blood byproducts. Has the virus infected on the United States? No. Canada reports widespread cases as well as Japan, China, Mexico, parts of South America, and Europe.

Throughout America, farmers are insisting on “biosecurity” measures. Some *hog* farmers now prohibit outside visitors while others require workers to change clothes when entering and leaving barns. Truck drivers wipe down the steps into their cabs, disinfect their steering wheels and change boots or even wear disposable booties before entering farm yards.

The National Pork Board has spent about $1.7 million researching the virus, which is nearly always fatal in pigs younger than 21 days. With pork prices at an all-time high of $3.83 a pound, the loss of baby pigs cuts into profits for *hog* farmers.

Hang on folks! This is going to be a rough one!


----------



## dave17a (May 15, 2014)

Grabber said:


> Here it is.
> In some areas, pork prices are at an all-time high of $3.83 a pound!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gee where did it come from.Gov't?  Genetecly engineered grain? Wake up! It's all bull crap. We can all live without meat but going to can (process some), it's too easy.


----------



## grabber (May 16, 2014)

I don't claim to be the smartest guy but the University of Iowa seems to have some credibility.

Faculty & Staff Directory



Diagnostic Lab
Extension
Food Supply
Veterinary Field Services

Department Overview
Contact Information
Faculty and Staff
Swine Medicine Education Center
Students
Graduate Programs
Disease Topics
Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea (PED): Diagnostic Testing
Bacterial Susceptibility Profiles
Equine PCRs
BVD
Conducting TTW & BAL
Contagious Equine Metritis (CEM)
CSF
Johne's Disease
Influenza
PCV2 Vaccines
Mycoplasma
Oral Fluids
Salmonella enteritidis
Tritrichomonas foetus

News
Research
Risk Assessment
Index

[h2]Web Reports[/h2]
Username:
Password:
Clinic
Vet
Bill party

*Veterinary Diagnostic and Production Animal Medicine*

Log In

Home » Departments » VDPAM » Disease Topics
[h1]Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea (PED): Diagnostic Testing[/h1]
[h1]Diagnosis of Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea[/h1][h3]Check this website often, as frequent updates are expected to occur.[/h3][h2]Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea (PED)[/h2]
PED virus (PEDv) is a TGE-like virus causing diarrhea in a large proportion of all ages of swine when epidemic. If endemic, then diarrhea is observed with lower morbidity in predominantly suckling and recently weaned pigs.
PED has been endemic in Europe and Asia but has not been present the US until the spring of 2013
PED has been recently identified in many herds in multiple states in the US
PEDv only affects pigs; there are no other known carriers, including humans
Although PEDv is a coronavirus that is related to TGE virus, tests for TGE virus will not detect PEDv.
[h3]*More information:*[/h3]
http://www.aasv.org/ - Includes PED Quick Facts from AASV
http://www.ipic.iastate.edu/
http://www.pork.org/ 
ISU VDL pricing
[h3]Criteria for PEDv Testing:[/h3]
Epidemics (morbidity > 50%) of malabsorptive diarrhea which can occur in all ages of swine
Atrophic enteritis is demonstrated in small intestine by histopathology
[h3]Diagnosis:[/h3]
Diagnosis of PED is confirmed by PCR on feces or intestines from acutely affected pigs or by immunohistochemistry on formalin-fixed intestine
The Iowa State University Veterinary Diagnostic Laboratory has capacity for high-throughput testing by a battery of PCR test methods
Sample types and submission process is the same as for TGE (see complete guidelines below)

At least 10 ml of feces or intestinal contents on ice from acutely-affected pigs within first 24 hours of onset of diarrhea
Fresh intestine (10 inch segments of jejunum, ileum and colon) on ice
Formalin-fixed small intestine (6 sections 1” in length) and colon (3 sections 1” in length)
MOST IMPORTANTLY, collect samples from acutely-affected pigs within the first 24 hours of onset of diarrhea

[h3]Porcine Enteritis Sample Collection Guidelines[/h3]
The best specimens are collected from acutely-ill (<24 hours) live untreated pig(s).
 Feces>10 ml of fecesColon and cecumEntire organ, fresh/chilled
Several 1 cm pieces, formalin-fixedIleum10-15 cm segments, fresh/chilled
Three 1 cm pieces, formalin-fixedJejunum10-15 cm segments, fresh/chilled
Three 1 cm pieces, formalin-fixedOther Lesions as warrantedFresh/chilled tissues
Several 1 cm pieces, formalin-fixed*Samples removed at necropsy in the field are better than a whole dead pig submitted to the lab.*    SAMPLING TECHNIQUES  
Samples must be taken as soon after death as possible (within minutes).
Intestines do not need to be tied off at the ends.
Flush intestinal segments for histopathologic examination with formalin and drop in fixative or gently open ends of 1/2" segments with a scissors or forceps to expose mucosa as immersed.
Pool all formalin-fixed tissues from each pig in one bag; individual pigs can be pooled or kept separate as desired.
Package fresh intestines separately from other tissues and each pig in a separate bag. Chill fresh tissues before mailing. Do NOT freeze.
Do not send whole, dead pigs (intestines autolyze quickly).
    AGENTS DETECTED BY ROUTINE EXAMINATION 
     Viruses
PED virus, TGE virus, Rotavirus      Bacteria_Brachyspira _spp., _Clostridium _spp., _E. coli_, _Enterococcus durans_, _ Lawsonia intracellularis_, _Salmonella _spp. _Brachyspira _spp.      Parasites_Coccidia, Cryptosporidia, Nematodes_   COMMENTS 
Feces from acutely affected pigs are useful for PCR detection of PED, TGEV, _Lawsonia intracellularis_ and fecal flotation for parasites.
Samples (10-20 ml) should be taken on the first day of diarrhea. _Brachyspira hyodysenteriae_ can occasionally be isolated from feces (swabs are even less reliable)._ Salmonella_ spp. are difficult to recover from feces and/or rectal swabs.
 


----------

